# Porn TV



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

check this out: FyreTV.com


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2008)

Only Pay for What You Watch
  FyreTV only charges you for the programming you watch. Spend as much time as you want searching for movies or navigating through scene selections. Your time is not logged during fast forwarding, rewinding, or menu browsing. 




it's about time someone did this at least. all satellite n cable companies should do that.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

I signed up for the beta trial thing.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 20, 2008)

I would never pay a dime for porn, there is this new thing out called the internet.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I would never pay a dime for porn, there is this new thing out called the internet.



according to GWB there are actually several internet*s*.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 20, 2008)

But really why pay for porn? Name anything and I will find you porn of it.  Currently the only exception is retard porn, it is the holy grail.  Name anything else though and I will find it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> But really why pay for porn? Name anything and I will find you porn of it.  Currently the only exception is retard porn, it is the holy grail.  Name anything else though and I will find it.



its more of comfort, convenience, not sitting in front of your PC but laying on the couch/bed, full length movies, etc.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 20, 2008)

Prince said:


> its more of comfort, convenience, not sitting in front of your PC but laying on the couch/bed, full length movies, etc.



Torrents + Divx + PCI


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

dude, I am not selling this thing, I just thought it was a good idea and I think it will be successful, believe it or not the average person does not know how to find porn on the net and get them onto their TV screen.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> dude, I am not selling this thing, I just thought it was a good idea and I think it will be successful, believe it or not the average person does not know how to find porn on the net and get them onto their TV screen.



True, I forget about about how retarded the majority of people are.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> True, I forget about about how retarded the majority of people are.



which would essentially make all porn "retard porn"


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> which would essentially make all porn "retard porn"



Yes in a sense, but TRUE retard porn is the holy grail of pornography.  I have searched far and wide and have yet to find it.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 21, 2008)

I know a site where you can pick which kind you want and it will just stream it. It also has regular tv stations.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> True, I forget about about how retarded the majority of people are.



It still amazes me that people can actually read things online and not lookup any "how to's" to figure any of this out. I've learned most of what I know about copying DVD's by using these "how to's."

Most people are numb in the head!


----------



## KEFE (Jun 21, 2008)

ChannelChooser 2.0 - Watch online live TV-channels, Movies & Videos you can go there if you want free streaming porn with whatever kind you want.There are like 100's of diff styles and fetishes to fit your needs.And you can also go to myfreepaysite.com


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 21, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I would never pay a dime for porn, there is this new thing out called the internet.



I agree completely.  Paying for porn is a thing of the past.  But I guess if everyone believed this then there wouldn't be a kajillion dollar porn industry and then there'd be no more porn at all 

By the way, I think I can officially turn my porn crown over to Splash log.  Even I have never gone so far as to label a "holy grail" of porn, much less actually search for retard porn.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2008)

KEFE said:


> ChannelChooser 2.0 - Watch online live TV-channels, Movies & Videos you can go there if you want free streaming porn with whatever kind you want.There are like 100's of diff styles and fetishes to fit your needs.And you can also go to myfreepaysite.com


 
So we can see you dirty little tyke...


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2008)

If you have the money, downloading from a fast pay site beats the shit out of waiting 3 or 4 days for a torrent to seed. Other than that, there is no reason to pay for porn.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 21, 2008)

KelJu said:


> If you have the money, downloading from a fast pay site beats the shit out of waiting 3 or 4 days for a torrent to seed. Other than that, there is no reason to pay for porn.


Three or four days? Fuck bro, what site are you downloading from?

pussytorrents.org


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2008)

KentDog said:


> Three or four days? Fuck bro, what site are you downloading from?
> 
> pussytorrents.org



The upload isn't the problem. Its the shitty download speed. 

I used empornium.us and that is the best there is.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 21, 2008)

don't forget porrents.org and homemadeporntorrents.com

no one can beat my porn powers


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 21, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> don't forget porrents.org and homemadeporntorrents.com
> 
> no one can beat my porn powers



I challenge you to a PORN OFF


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 21, 2008)

YouPorn.com Lite (BETA) - Porn


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> YouPorn.com Lite (BETA) - Porn



the 2 best porn sites I know of:

Tube8.com

and

RedTube.com


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 21, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> don't forget porrents.org and homemadeporntorrents.com
> 
> no one can beat my porn powers



I challenge you to a PORN OFF


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok chrono, I will go first.  Challenges cant be too specific, like a chick with blond hair and red nails getting it from 3 black midgets in a red ford with a broken taillight.

I will start out easy, *interracial midget porn*  since its my first request I will only require one midget.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 21, 2008)

way too easy.  

PornoTube.com - Age Verification - SEXPERIMENT

Your turn: orgy involving more than 50 people


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> way too easy.
> 
> PornoTube.com - Age Verification - SEXPERIMENT
> 
> Your turn: orgy involving more than 50 people



http://www.monochrom.at/english/pictures/orgy02.jpg

Next: Identical Twin Lesbianism


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> which would essentially make all porn "retard porn"



Let's not leave out the fact that most PORNO movies themselves are retarded


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Let's not leave out the fact that most PORNO movies themselves are retarded



i guess they have a place but i don't understand the appeal when real sex with a real person is readily available. 

porn torrents & sex video

free full movies that download quickly.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2008)

how come you can't sell pictures of food or videos of other people eating food to people that can't get food... or are bored with the food they have... or like weird unavailable food 

there's money to be made here someplace


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2008)

goob said:


> So we can see you dirty little tyke...


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> how come you can't sell pictures of food or videos of other people eating food to people that can't get food... or are bored with the food they have... or like weird unavailable food
> 
> there's money to be made here someplace



Because people can't go through the motions of eating and become full.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Because people can't go through the motions of eating and become full.



the motions of sex and masturbating are different.... unless someone has a real doll and a very boring girlfriend i think. 

and masturbating can be about as unfulfilling as fake food. how about food flavored gum


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2008)

porn might be retarded but there's a lot of money to be made.... for me though like others here are saying paying for it is out of the question.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 22, 2008)

Porn is now my lifes blood...

Barring offers I've had for FWB's...
(Which I'm not crazy about)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube Video












fixed.


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


 
It's the expression on his face. Priceless.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 22, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> http://www.monochrom.at/english/pictures/orgy02.jpg
> 
> Next: Identical Twin Lesbianism



that's funny, I was actually going to say "asian orgy with more than 50 people" but I thought that would be too specific for a first challenge 

 RedTube - Indian Twins - Girl on Girl
there is so much potential with twins it's not even funny.  

I came across this one along my search as well
 RedTube - Hot Twins fuck lucky Man
why the hell does a guy with two hot twins have to jack himself off at the end?  That pisses me off.  I know it's ironic when you're talking about porn but... it's just disrespectful! 

anyway, next challenge.  I'm taking us up a gear of weird.
Tranvestite with a real female porn.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> RedTube - Indian Twins - Girl on Girl
> there is so much potential with twins it's not even funny.



so, if two identical twins fuck each other, is that the same as fucking yourself?


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2008)

Prince said:


> so, if two identical twins fuck each other, is that the same as fucking yourself?


 
Ohhh...THat's deep.












No, I meant in the video.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> how come you can't sell pictures of food or videos of other people eating food to people that can't get food... or are bored with the food they have... or like weird unavailable food
> 
> there's money to be made here someplace



there was a comedian on comedy central last night that made a similar joke.  He said "I like cookies.  But when I do not have access to cookies, I do not want to watch a video of two people... eating cookies."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> there was a comedian on comedy central last night that made a similar joke.  He said "I like cookies.  But when I do not have access to cookies, I do not want to watch a video of two people... eating cookies."




and pretending the cookies are way better than they are... and the cookies miss the chicks mouth and she has them all hanging off her nose... n the poor guy has to cook his own cookies. yea, all porn is retard porn pretty much.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> that's funny, I was actually going to say "asian orgy with more than 50 people" but I thought that would be too specific for a first challenge
> 
> ï¿½RedTube - Indian Twins - Girl on Girl
> there is so much potential with twins it's not even funny.
> ...



http://www.trannyaddicted.com/pics/tranny-lesbian-sex.jpg

Ok you have stepped it up a notch, I will build on my first challenge *Interracial -Gay-Midget Porn
* and yes I know for a fact it exist.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video


I don't like any of the songs I have heard from Fall Out Boy, but this cover is pretty good.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 22, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> http://www.trannyaddicted.com/pics/tranny-lesbian-sex.jpg
> 
> Ok you have stepped it up a notch, I will build on my first challenge *Interracial -Gay-Midget Porn
> * and yes I know for a fact it exist.



I've seen that all over the place!


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 22, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I've seen that all over the place!



You see a lot of gay-interracial-midget porn? is that sarcasm or are you my new hero?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 22, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> http://www.trannyaddicted.com/pics/tranny-lesbian-sex.jpg
> 
> Ok you have stepped it up a notch, I will build on my first challenge *Interracial -Gay-Midget Porn
> * and yes I know for a fact it exist.




what is with that chick's face?  


anyway, I'm off to go fish out some gay midget porn


----------



## tallcall (Jun 22, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> You see a lot of gay-interracial-midget porn? is that sarcasm or are you my new hero?



I see a lot of the gay interracial stuff and midgets are all over the place. It's interesting to see a *bisexual three way interracial midget porn involving 1 man, 1 woman, and 1 transvestite (either male or female)*


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 22, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I see a lot of the gay interracial stuff and midgets are all over the place. It's interesting to see a *bisexual three way interracial midget porn involving 1 man, 1 woman, and 1 transvestite (either male or female)*



damn, I think we have a new contender in the porn-off


----------



## tallcall (Jun 22, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> damn, I think we have a new contender in the porn-off



I don't really have the energy to do that, but I think it would be interesting to see something like that.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 22, 2008)

argh, this seems to be the closest I could get.  
YouPorn.com Lite (BETA) - Porn

I must say though, that my expertise porn searching does not include gay porn.  Still, I could at least find an interracial devil's threesome (two guys, 1 girl) involving a midget

thank you, btw, for the overwhelming need to suddenly clean out my history 

in honor of goob's latest thread, I challenge you to find amputee porn


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2008)

KentDog said:


> I don't like any of the songs I have heard from Fall Out Boy, but this cover is pretty good.




Tesla sent me the vid link this morning, i think it's her new fav song of the moment.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 22, 2008)

this is by far the best board on the net.It offers comedy like none other.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 22, 2008)

a few more possible gay midgets

Midget Pay-Per-View - Little People Sex Videos





YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 22, 2008)

Gay Midget Interracial

Amputee Heads were shopped but bodies are legit

Amputee

*Octopus Porn*, ie man or woman with Octopus inserted


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Gay Midget Interracial
> 
> Amputee Heads were shopped but bodies are legit
> 
> ...







Little Wing said:


> google moid.org Index of /ed n try to watch the stuff on there. sooooo much worse.



 octopus insertion, eels etc. viewer beware. nsfw or anything else.


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> octopus insertion, eels etc. viewer beware. nsfw or anything else.


 
I don't think even my twisted mind can brave watching what lies in that link.  Hell, I don't think Gazhole has even 'been there' before and he's covered most of the annimal world like a perverted Noah of the Ark.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2008)

i think there's a snake insertion there somewhere too. not watching is a smart choice.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

even I will have to just take your word for it on this one

well LW, you found it, what's our next challenge?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2008)

*Herring.* There's something out there involving a big fish.














why am i participating in this conversation?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

here's supposedly a taratula insertion.  I can't get myself to watch it so good luck to whoever does

eFukt.com | Viral Porn - Tarantula Pussy

this thread has caused me to clean out my history so many times.


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> here's supposedly a taratula insertion. I can't get myself to watch it so good luck to whoever does
> 
> eFukt.com | Viral Porn - Tarantula Pussy
> 
> this thread has caused me to clean out my history so many times.


 
If there was a line, and I think it was crossed many proverbial miles ago in this thread, then you've just left it a whole 17 Universes behind with that link.

Sick, sick bastard.  And I have'nt even watched it.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2008)

I opened it, but I could only watch for about eight seconds.

*cleaning out history*


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

from the above link:

*"Tarantula Pussy"
The video doesn't show it but inside of her vagina there's a scorpion that later has an epic territorial battle with the tarantual, both of which are defeated by the husbands cock. Kinky shit.*


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 23, 2008)

eFukt.com | Viral Porn - Extraterrestrial Orgy lol

Ok so what is the next challenge?


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

This is become a "mine's bigger than yours" session between the most deprived, twisted and fucked up deviants on this interweb thing site.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

this thread makes 2girls1cup look like sesame street

unfortunately, it's this kind of sesame street
XTube Videos


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> eFukt.com | Viral Porn - Extraterrestrial Orgy lol
> 
> Ok so what is the next challenge?



 
omg that is the most fucked up thing I've ever seen 


the ending is priceless!


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 23, 2008)

goob said:


> This is become a "mine's bigger than yours" session between the most deprived, twisted and fucked up deviants on this interweb thing site.



No, me and Crono are battle for the Position of Porn Guru some others are trying to be in contention but they will see things that can not be unscene and never be the same.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> No, me and Crono are battle for the Position of Porn Guru some others are trying to be in contention but they will see things that can not be unscene and never be the same.



I think we have to wait on LW to give us a new challenge since she beat me to the last one. I have been shamed


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> No, me and Crono are battle for the Position of Porn Guru some others are trying to be in contention but they will see things that can not be unscene and never be the same.


 
...and I say again, "This is become a "mine's bigger than yours" session between the most deprived, twisted and fucked up deviants on this interweb thing site."

Meant in a nice way, of course.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> here's supposedly a taratula insertion.  I can't get myself to watch it so good luck to whoever does
> 
> eFukt.com | Viral Porn - Tarantula Pussy
> 
> this thread has caused me to clean out my history so many times.



it's just a naked girl with a couple tarantulas crawling on her. they are very soft bodied so common sense says no insertion unless you want a dead spider. and a girl who likes them enough to let them near her tender bits isn't likely to kill her pets. 

challenge.

guy actually having sex with a blow up sheep. real video or photo not a cartoon.


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it's just a naked girl with a couple tarantulas crawling on her. they are very soft bodied so common sense says no insertion unless you want a dead spider. and a girl who likes them enough to let them near her tender bits isn't likely to kill her pets.
> 
> challenge.
> 
> guy actually having sex with a blow up sheep. real video or photo not a cartoon.


 
PM Gazhole.



Oh wait....you said _blow-up_ sheep...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

PornoTube.com - Age Verification - SEXPERIMENT

it happens at the... um, "end"


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Next Challenge:

*Clown Sex*


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> PornoTube.com - Age Verification - SEXPERIMENT
> 
> it happens at the... um, "end"





how long did you have to hunt for that


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2008)

http://boxcover-1.vodconcepts.com/image/back/245/24545.back.jpg


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Jun 23, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it's just a naked girl with a couple tarantulas crawling on her. they are very soft bodied so common sense says no insertion unless you want a dead spider. and a girl who likes them enough to let them near her tender bits isn't likely to kill her pets.
> 
> challenge.
> 
> guy actually having sex with a blow up sheep. real video or photo not a cartoon.



Ohh man I have the best photo for this, I think I showed it before:

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/5871/1209679861215li7.jpg

Clowns:

http://clownpornmovies.dooza.com/tourfiles/728/mvimgdec_13180_1.jpg

If you end the current challenge you have to post the next one. 

Next: Quad Penetration. 2 in the front, 2 in the back, or Double-Double penetration.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

I typically don't watch anything with more than one dick (and even that is one too many), so I must say I was surprised how hard it was to find anything past triple penetration at one time.  Trust me, it's not a pretty picture...

PornoTube.com - Age Verification - SEXPERIMENT
http://www.snowbunnyblog.com/wp-content/interracial-pics/alicia_rhodes_interracial_gangbang.jpg
QUADRUPLE PENETRATION QUADRUPLEPENETRATION .COM

I also stumbled upon this in my search.  It's nasty but it's also fucking hilarious to see the guy's expression   and the dude just keeps on going!
YouPorn.com Lite (BETA) - Porn


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

next challenge shouldn't be that hard.  

*underwater handjob * 

and a special challenge for LW, perhaps the hardest porn to find yet...

*a consensual couple in military position making love * 
no dirty talk, no toys, no cumming in her face.  Good ol' fashioned love makin'.  I just thought I'd classy it up a little for the lady in the thread.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 24, 2008)

Mmm by quad penetration i meant 2 in pussy 2 in ass your run of the mill negroid gangbang would be too easy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2008)

WordNet: *military position*


 Sponsored Links
Search Military Records
Instant Military records lookup. Military records online database.
Military.GovtRegistry.com


          The _noun_ has one meaning:
Meaning #1:  a point occupied by troops for tactical reasons



missionary position between consensual couple 

http://dlynnwaldron.com/BonoboGallery/pictures/missionary.jpg


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 24, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> WordNet: *military position*
> 
> 
> Sponsored Links
> ...




it was 3 AM when I wrote that!  Gimme a break!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2008)

ATTENNNNNNNNnnnnnnTION!



I'll take inanimate objects for $500.00, Alex.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 24, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Only Pay for What You Watch
> 
> 
> it's about time someone did this at least. all satellite n cable companies should do that.



It's not profitable, or someone would be doing it.  You can't run a cable company and have someone drive out to a location and install a line, box and equipment and then have them order $12 worth of cable a month.  It would take them an entire year to re-coop the cost of the box alone.  There's a reason cable companies and satellite companies don't offer pay per channel, it wouldn't be profitable for them to do so in most situations-the same for cell phone companies.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread is 140% sick and depraved. It's actually very amusing. 

The squid vid was fucked up and the tarantula one wasn't disturbing at all, BTW.


----------



## goob (Jun 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> This thread is 140% sick and depraved. It's actually very amusing.
> 
> The squid vid was fucked up and the tarantula one wasn't disturbing at all, BTW.


 
Yeah, at the moment it's diveded up like this 60% Crono, 40% Splash and 40% LW.

Although that ET porn video is fucking hilarious.  And very, very wierd.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> *underwater handjob *



http://imgs1.pixfarm.net/files/pics/164/163609/img_1_th.jpg




challenge.

girl taking sexual advantage of a sleeping guy.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 24, 2008)

Now, now, LW, that's not very disturbing, is it?

Took me 5 seconds.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, at the moment it's diveded up like this 60% Crono, 40% Splash and 40% LW.
> 
> Although that ET porn video is fucking hilarious.  And very, very wierd.



yay I'm winning


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not in the race.......bunch of perverted sick-o's.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 24, 2008)

this is gonna be the first time Prince has had to close his own thread


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Now, now, LW, that's not very disturbing, is it?
> 
> Took me 5 seconds.



he was only pretending to be asleep.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Now, now, LW, that's not very disturbing, is it?
> 
> Took me 5 seconds.



disturbing huh... 

guy getting bit on the penis or testicles by a snake.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2008)

If you're looking for a news item that could make just about any grown man wince, consider this tale:

A tourist in Australia was stopped for a toilet break at the side of the road when a highly venomous brown snake slithered between his legs and went for the family jewels -- biting the end of his penis. 

The man had a scratch on the end of his manhood and was left vomiting as the snake quickly scurried off. Paramedics were called on the scene, and wrapped the wound in plastic in case the poison had gotten under his skin. *Luckily, the man seems to have gotten off easy. *

"It certainly had a swipe at him," an ambulance spokesman said. "But it didn't envenomate him. ... I think he was a bit shocked and embarrassed."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> this is gonna be the first time Prince has had to close his own thread



i don't think that'll be necessary


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 24, 2008)

My challenge of quad penetration has yet to be won, 

Since I dont see a current challenge it will be *double fisting: one FIST in pussy, one fist in the ASS*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2008)

http://extreme.zmvideos.com/photos/double-fisting-8.jpg

next


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2008)

hmmmm. something i've never seen before. and i'm way too curious so it might be harder than you think.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> hmmmm. something i've never seen before. and i'm way too curious so it might be harder than you think.



 what are we talking about here?


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 24, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> what are we talking about here?



Already told her its hard to find retard porn


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Already told her its hard to find retard porn


 
THere's a reason for that: It's called exploitation, and it's a sick idea.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Already told her its hard to find retard porn



No it isn't. Surely Crono made a video of himself at one point.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 25, 2008)

goob said:


> THere's a reason for that: It's called exploitation, and it's a sick idea.


What if they're having a good time.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2008)

*Bird Sex....*





Look at the pecker on that guy, would ya?

I really don't want to know how THIS ended up....Knowing Crono, my money's on a zip lock bag.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 25, 2008)

goob said:


> THere's a reason for that: It's called exploitation, and it's a sick idea.



No its not, its already been ruled that people with down syndrome can consent to decisions evolving their bodies including marrying and having sex.  So its you who wish to deprive them of their god given rights, which is truly sick.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 25, 2008)

So next challenge is . . . . ?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 25, 2008)

A black female midget getting fisted by another woman.

If you can find that... I dunno what to say.


----------

